# Bonelorry's MK6 Golf R DSG



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Thought I would share my latest purchase with you all, I sold my MK5 Golf GTI Edition 30 a few Weeks ago....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383733

I was lucky to find a suitable replacement in the form of a low mileage and previously enthusiast owned MK6 Golf R DSG.

Usual Bonelorry fashion the car underwent a Detail the day after buying it, It had been well looked after by its previous owner but as always there is room for improvement and it is the small details that make the biggest difference.

*Pictures from the Autotrader Advert...*



















*When I got the car Home 6/12/16...*

Day 2 of ownership and after the 250 Mile trip home the car was looking a little sorry for itself and needed a bit of TLC, Spent around 6 Hours Detailing it and can already see I made the right choice.

The previous owners have looked after the car no doubt, However there is always some room for improvement and after todays efforts it looks like a different car already.

Still plenty left to do on the car as always and I have not even started on the Engine Bay yet, Hopefully tomorrow.

*Usual Bonelorry wash process...*

: Rinsed the car, Wheel arches and Wheels thoroughly.
: Cleaned the fuel filler flap. All door, Bonnet and boot-lid shuts, Front Scuttle and Rubber door window seals using Valetpro detailing brush and APC to high concentrate.
: Rinsed car again.
: Applied Iron-X fallout remover, Left for 5 mins to take affect.
: Rinsed car thoroughly.
: Washed the car using 2 bucket method one panel at a time with a Eurow Lambswool mitt and Meguires ultimate shampoo.
: Rinsed car again.
: Removed any Tar specs using Autoglym Tar Remover.
: Clayed the whole car using Megs mild clay and Megs Detailer spray as lubricant.
: Dried the whole car using Elite XL drying towel.
: Dried the whole car with Elite XL drying towel, Dried the wheels, Door shuts and engine bay with Microfibre towel.

: Poorboys Black Hole applied with Soft Applicator and left for 10 Minutes to Haze, Removed with Microfibre Cloth
: Waxed the car using Collinites No:845 liquid insulator wax, The bottle was placed in warm water to help separate the wax and turn it into liquid, Then given a good shake before application. Using a soft applicator to apply, Left 30 mins to cure and Elite buffing towel to remove.

: Glass cleaned and then Polished using Autoglym.

: Wheel Arches dressed using Aerospace 303, Excess wiped away.
: Tyres dressed.

: Polished the Tailpipes using Autosol.

Too cold for getting the D/A out at the moment but in fairness it looks pretty damn good as it is, bags of depth and glossiness on the paint. Steel Grey is an awesome colour. My main priority was getting some Wax on the car but as always the key is in the prep, It is done now so I can focus on doing some servicing work hopefully tomorrow if all the parts arrive at TPS.

*Couple of pics...*

*Iron-X after initial application...*










*After 5 Mins, Not too much fallout came off the paintwork but the wheels on the other hand...*



















*Wash stage...*










*Claying the car removed a considerable amount of Traffic Film, I did it in 4 Stages using 2 pieces of Clay and turning after each Stage....*

*Drivers Side...*










*Passenger Side...*










*Roof, Bonnet and Front Bumper...*










*Rear of Car, Tailgate and Bumper...*










*PB Black Hole time...*










*Finished result...*





































*7/12/16, The following day after the car had a Major Service I also detailed the Engine Bay and fitted a Revo Intake. Finished off with some Aerospace 303...*










*15/12/16...*

Another job ticked off the list...

: Wheel Removal
: Deep clean on Wheels including backs using Bilberry, Then re-washed after using Wash Mitt and towel dried
: All Centre Caps lined up with Tyre Valves

: Brake Calipers Detailed/Painted Black (_These where de-greased, Rubbed down using 1200 Grit paper to provide a good key)_
: Brake Disc Bells Detailed/Painted Silver
: Brake Disc Guards Painted Black

*A couple of pictures from today, No Before or During as it has been such a dull and grim day with not much light, I was sat under the Car Port with a Halogen light in the Wheel Arch while I was painting LOL...Commitment.*


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*New Wheels...*

Decided to treat myself to a Brand new set of wheels, Will be fitting them in the New Year along with a set of New Michelin Pilot Sport 4's and a Brand Volkswagen Racing Spring and Damper set.

I have gone for a set of Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2's in Gloss Black, 18" x 8J, PCD 5x112, ET45 and the added bonus they are direct VW fitment with machined Centre Bores of 57.1MM so no need for Spigot Rings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2016)

Very nice bonelorry, liked the ED30 and have a soft spot for the MK6 R, very nicely done.

A quick question if you don't mind, I am looking to purchase an APC and fall out remover, do you find the ones you use are safe on plastics ? And how do you apply ?

Cheers

J


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely 🚗 bonelorry and a great write up, I really like the wheels and will suite the 🚗 and colour very well :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Jaffa91 said:


> Very nice bonelorry, liked the ED30 and have a soft spot for the MK6 R, very nicely done.
> 
> A quick question if you don't mind, I am looking to purchase an APC and fall out remover, do you find the ones you use are safe on plastics ? And how do you apply ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaffa, Yes the ED30 was a nice car. I had a fellow enthusiast pestering me to sell it him so I let it go LOL.

Onto the APC, I use Autosmart G101 and usually only on the initial/first wash I do on a car on the Door Shuts, Tailgate Shuts etc After that then usually only on the Wheel arches. It is never left on there too long and is rinsed off thoroughly.

The rest of the time I simple fill a Spray Bottle with Meguiars Car Shampoo mixed to a High Concentrate with lute warm water, I spray it on and use a Valet Pro Detailing Brush to agitate such as on the Grills, Window Seals etc. Seams to work fine and it not harmful to plastics or paint.

Fallout remover wise I have used Iron-X on 3 different cars now, I apply it liberally on the entire car and the wheels using the Trigger Spray bottle and before I wash the car. Leave it for 5 mins or so and then thoroughly rinse the car, Then I wash the car afterwords.

I have never had any issues with plastics or paint using Iron-X, I once read that someone left it on for an Hour and it was fine! Water neutralises the Fallout Remover.

Hope that helps? I am only an Amateur when it comes to Detailing :thumb:



Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely 🚗 bonelorry and a great write up, I really like the wheels and will suite the 🚗 and colour very well :thumb:


Thank you glad you like the Write up, I always worry I go on too much 

Looking forward to getting the Pro Race 1.2's fitted, I saw another Steel Grey Golf R wearing a set and it looked awesome :argie:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Loved your edition 30 mate. 
The r looks sweet mate.
Much difference between the two.
Have you got wheel spacers fitted to the R? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

rob267 said:


> Loved your edition 30 mate.
> The r looks sweet mate.
> Much difference between the two.
> Have you got wheel spacers fitted to the R?
> ...


Thanks Rob!

Chalk and Cheese the ED30 and the R, The ED30 is what I would call a typical GTI/Hot Hatch. The R is a bit more grown up and refined but far from boring!

It is my 1st DSG car so that is taking a bit of getting used to but I am enjoying it upto now and learning how to drive it to get the best out of it, I owned a Golf R earlier this Year but it was a Manual and I think I made the wrong choice so this time around it had to be a DSG.

I enjoyed the ED30 and once mapped it was a quick car when it you got it rolling, I don't miss struggling for grip though in damp conditions. The R just gets on with it with 4WD, It has phenomenal levels of grip.

I have plans to take the R upto Stage 2 and will be getting the DSG Mapped also so it should be quite a package when finished :thumb:

Forgot to add, No I don't have any Wheel Spacers fitted.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

that looks at home on your driveway, nice car and a proper job. like it. :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

alfajim said:


> that looks at home on your driveway, nice car and a proper job. like it. :thumb:


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

nice work! cant wait to see it with the wheels on!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

V nice, lovely colour choice.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice but the new wheels don't do much for me, much prefer the standards! Your car though not mine


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

You are making me jealous buddy. Got a cupra r stage 2 and it is like a typical hot hatch.
I was thinking of buying a edition 30 with the view of it being abit more "grown up" up but would seriously love a R.
Stage 2 would be wicked.
Im guessing around 320 to 340 bhp?


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

rob267 said:


> You are making me jealous buddy. Got a cupra r stage 2 and it is like a typical hot hatch.
> I was thinking of buying a edition 30 with the view of it being abit more "grown up" up but would seriously love a R.
> Stage 2 would be wicked.
> Im guessing around 320 to 340 bhp?
> ...


Thanks Rob, I can Imagine an ED30 and Leon Cupra R been very similar to be honest. The ED30 is probably a little more conservative and less in your face than a Cupra R but I imagine they will be similar to drive.

I use R-Tech for my Mapping, Most K04 Powered cars at Stage 2 are making around 340BHP with similar Torque. The Addition of an uprated HPFP and RS4 Return Valve will add another 15-20BHP but upto 40LB/FT of Torque with a much borader Torque band accross the Mid-Range due to the additional fuelling.

Either way with 4WD the chassis will handle it no problem, 4 Second 0-60 territiory when Stage 2 and above.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Bloody hell, that'll be rapid.


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

That looks fantastic, I prefer the original wheels myself but it's your car.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

great car and pics mate 

have a look on the R32oc, theres a great build thread on there somewhere on a mk6


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Very nice but the new wheels don't do much for me, much prefer the standards! Your car though not mine





funkydunk said:


> That looks fantastic, I prefer the original wheels myself but it's your car.


I appreciate what you guys are saying, I can take or leave the standard Talladega wheels. Some days I like them and others I don't.

I would not normally change the wheels as I like to keep cars OEM however I will be keeping the original wheels anyway as a second set.

My main reason for choosing Pro Race 1.2's and in Gloss Black was this car which was owned by Hurdy, The Steel Grey and Gloss Black wheels just looked right to me. Quite purposeful but not chavvy.

This is the look I am aiming for minus the stickers...


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

bonelorry said:


> I appreciate what you guys are saying, I can take or leave the standard Talladega wheels. Some days I like them and others I don't.
> 
> I would not normally change the wheels as I like to keep cars OEM however I will be keeping the original wheels anyway as a second set.
> 
> ...


Must admit now i've seen that they look great. I think those wheels don't look good when not on a car haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> I appreciate what you guys are saying, I can take or leave the standard Talladega wheels. Some days I like them and others I don't.
> 
> I would not normally change the wheels as I like to keep cars OEM however I will be keeping the original wheels anyway as a second set.
> 
> ...


looks lowered too, are u doing the same?

id love a new set of wheels, they wldnt be in the shed tho. id have them in the dining room and apply a few coats of C5


----------



## Gus82 (Feb 9, 2010)

Beautiful car bud, lovely choice on the rims. Health to enjoy


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

kingswood said:


> looks lowered too, are u doing the same?
> 
> id love a new set of wheels, they wldnt be in the shed tho. id have them in the dining room and apply a few coats of C5


The car in that picture is on Bilstein Coilovers, I wont be going quite a low as that, I have purchased a Volkswagen Racing Spring and Damper kit which is circa a 10MM Drop over Standard.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

great colour choice lovely motor


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Great choice on the R, looks a great example. I prefer the OE alloys, but then im a OEM whore and to be honest, none of us have seen them on your car yet with the suspension set up, so wont pass to much judgment. Have you got a heat shield or cold air feed to the intake? Sounds nice I suspect. I keep toying with intake on mine, more noise over any gains i would get. Any nice factory extras on it, nav, wingbacks?i dont know what comes on standerd on the R's. great detail as always! Keep the updates comming!


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Liam-R32 said:


> Great choice on the R, looks a great example. I prefer the OE alloys, but then im a OEM whore and to be honest, none of us have seen them on your car yet with the suspension set up, so wont pass to much judgment. Have you got a heat shield or cold air feed to the intake? Sounds nice I suspect. I keep toying with intake on mine, more noise over any gains i would get. Any nice factory extras on it, nav, wingbacks?i dont know what comes on standerd on the R's. great detail as always! Keep the updates comming!


I am also a massive OEM fan too Liam and in the past on previous cars I have only gone OEM or as near too it, This time I want to enjoy myself and fit a few but subtle extra's on the car that will improve it but also not be to OTT.

The standard wheels are very heavy indeed and are in need of refurbishment to make them 100%, I will be keeping them and will probably get them refurbished one day.

Spec wise the car has got Vienna Leather with Heated Fronts, Front and Rear Parking Sensors, Rear Camera, RNS510 DVD Touchscreen Head Unit with Sat Nav, Bi-Zenons, Factory Tints, Winter Pack, Lux pack, Convenience Pack

Regarding the Intake, I went for the Revo Race Intake as it is one of the best flowing, It has few joints and has had plenty of R&D by Revo with regards to MAF Scaling unlike many other kits available.

I have also fitted an R-Tech Twin Plate Heat-Shield which can be seen just below the MAF Sensor, This was an additional extra which I purchased when I got the Intake. Regarding a Cold Air Feed the Revo kit has a tray which mounts just below the Filter and utilises the original Cold Air Feed through the Grille, Once the bonnet is closed the area is almost sealed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2016)

Subbed to this thread, looking forward to seeing updates, products used, methods and all that malarkey


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry guys but can someone tell what OEM stands for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry guys but can someone tell what OEM stands for?


original equipment manufacturer

An original equipment manufacturer (OEM) is a company whose products are used as components in the products of another company, referred to as the value-added reseller (VAR). The OEM generally works closely with the company that sells the finished product and customizes designs based on that company's needs.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry guys but can someone tell what OEM stands for?


To leave it as the manufacturer intended, Totally unmodified :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stunning car.See a few about local to me,looks great personally think their a bit of a sleeper car.Like the wheel choice too


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Cracking looking car, I also agree with the OEM comments, I do prefer the manuf look, but each to their own.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking car fella and cant wait to see the wheels and damper set fitted


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice motor:thumb:

Out of curiosity what's the thought process on using iron-x before the wash process?

Chris


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Summit Detailing said:


> Nice motor:thumb:
> 
> Out of curiosity what's the thought process on using iron-x before the wash process?
> 
> Chris


My reason for applying it before the Wash Process is so that I can remove any traces of Iron-X left over after the application. Firstly by Rinsing the Car thoroughly and then again by Washing the car.

A quick search on here though has now led me to believe I am doing it wrong and should be applying Iron-X after the Wash Stage, I am guessing that is why you have asked?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

IronX will come off a car via a (thorough) PW rinse no bother. I'd use it after washing rather than before to ensure it's only acting on material embedded *in* your paint rather than having to act "through" any other muck that may be *on* the paint.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

steelghost said:


> IronX will come off a car via a (thorough) PW rinse no bother. I'd use it after washing rather than before to ensure it's only acting on material embedded *in* your paint rather than having to act "through" any other muck that may be *on* the paint.


I don't own or use a Pressure Washer, Just a hose pipe with adjustable Hozelock head.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

That'll do just fine also


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*Nb*



steelghost said:


> That'll do just fine also


OK thanks, So Essentially by using Iron-X Before the wash process I am not benefiting from the full effect of the product?

It is most effective Post Wash?

Thats 3 cars I have done wrong then!

As said earlier in the thread I am only an Amateur when it comes to Detailing.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd say it takes longer and uses more product, and might not give quite as good an end result. But crucially, there is no downside to doing the wash first and then rinsing down after IronX :thumb:


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

Love your car! The colour and spec are fantastic. I've a Mk6 GTi and recently had a spin in an R, it's on a different planet in terms of performance. Keep the thread updated as you continue the mods.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*22/12/16...*

A small update but something that has done my head in since day 1 of owning the car was the Number Plates, They where both different makes and where screwed on. Not the end of the world but the screws on the front Plate where not lined up and looked a mess IMO.

Also a nice new pair or Plates freshens the look of the car.

*Supplied by Jepsons in Sheffield, Went for the Plain Design rather the GB Style Euro Plates...*










*Decided not to drill the new plates and fixed them using Bestplate Double Sided Adhesive Strips, 5 x per Plate...*


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

suprizing the difference a new fresh set of plates make


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

Love these cars, looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Top job, mate. :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*4/1/17...*

Fitted a Brand New Volkswagen Racing Spring and Damper kit, Superpro Anti lift Kit and had a 4 Wheel Alignment/Geometry Set-up/Adjust.

Car now Sits 5-10MM lower.

*5/1/17...*

Nice early start again today and had another very productive day!

Called in another favour today with another Friend who is in the Motor Trade who kindly lent me his Tyre Machine and Wheel Balancer this morning.

Took my time fitting the Tyres to ensure the new wheels where mark free and once finished drove straight back home and cracked on with getting them fitted...

*Today I have done...*

: Fitted a set of Four Brand New Michelin Pilot Sport 4's in 225/40R18 92Y Extra Load Fitment
: Brand new set of Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2 Alloy Wheels in Gloss Black, 18" x 8J, ET45, 5 x 112 with 57.1MM Centre Bores
: Set of 20 Gloss Black Wheel Nut Covers

: Removed the 18" Talladega's
: Wheel Arch Deep-Clean & Detail
: Applied 2 x Coats of Collinites Wax onto the new Wheels
: Mini Exterior Detail

*Couple of pics...*

*New Michelins, Really nice looking Tyre and Sidewall Design...*










*Small details, Black Adhesive Stick on Alloy Wheel Weights...*










*2 x Coats of my old favourite, This bottle is getting low so do I replace OR try something new?...*










*Wheel Arches Deep Cleaned, Rinsed, Pat dried and then Dressed using Aerospace 303...*










*End Result, New Suspension whorage shot...*



















*Wheels back on, Car given a Mini-Detail. Am I happy with it? I don't say this very often about my own cars but I think it looks absolutely amazing. So happy with how the car is now looking and was well worth all the effort over the past Month...*




























*Wheel Close ups, Yes I have an OCD! All Tyres fitted in same position on each Wheel, All Centre Caps lined up with Tyre Valves, Black Adhesive Stick on Wheel Balance Weights, Gloss Black Wheel Nut Covers, Tyres dressed using Megs Endurace...*


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Michelin Pilot Sport 4's are a great tyre, love those wheel arch/suspension shots.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Really is a stunning looking car! Nice work


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

looking good mate.

are you on the R32oc forum? theres a few of us looking to meet on feb 5th if your about


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

kingswood said:


> looking good mate.
> 
> are you on the R32oc forum? theres a few of us looking to meet on feb 5th if your about


Not on R32OC, I would love to come to one of the meetings however I am away in North wales that weekend.

Will certainly lookout for a future event though!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

That is a busy day, especially at this time of year.


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Now that's a really nice car. Great mods too. Subbed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

This is STUNNING ❤ awesome attention to detail. Is this a keeper?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

JB052 said:


> That is a busy day, especially at this time of year.


Yes, It took me an Hour when I got in to get warm 



MrNad said:


> Now that's a really nice car. Great mods too. Subbed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!



AS_BO said:


> This is STUNNING ❤ awesome attention to detail. Is this a keeper?


Cheers :thumb:

Yes I am planning on keeping this one for a little while, Booked in tomorrow for a DSG Service, Haldex Service and Brake Fluid Change at Statller Performance in Sheffield.

Saturday morning I have a slot at R-Tech for a Custom Stage 1 map and DSG map.

Future plans are to go to Stage 2+ at some point later this Year!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

bonelorry said:


> Yes, It took me an Hour when I got in to get warm
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


Well there's no doubt you look after your motors mate, this one is no exception. Keep us updated with mapping results


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

For those interested,

The Golf went into R-Tech this morning for a Custom Stage 1 Remap and DSG Remap.

End results where....

320BHP & 356LB/FT Of Torque :thumb:


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Bet that packs a punch now. How do you find the DSG after the remap? Noticeable difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

MrNad said:


> Bet that packs a punch now. How do you find the DSG after the remap? Noticeable difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much better to be honest, The DSG Map does quite a few things....

Increases Shift Speed by 20-30%
Raises the Rev Limit
Increases the factory Torque Limit
Launch Control RPM is increased
Manual Mode becomes fully Manual I.E It wont kick down at WOT

Possibly some other features, The Factory DSG Torque limit is set to 320LB/FT and a decent Stage 1 will achieve a bit more than that 356LB/FT in my case! Plus I intend to go to Stage 2+ later in the Year so it was essential really.

Certainly changes noticeably quicker when using the paddles!


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Good stuff! I drove my brother's Leon K1 a few years ago which was remapped to around 300 bhp and that was epic so can only imagine how good yours is. Enjoy and keep the updates coming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Good stuff! I know engine's can always been improved on with remaps. I can't understand why the DSG paddle shift wouldn't be the quickest change from factory for it to be improved on by 20+%. I must book the R32 in this year for a stage 1, was meaning to last year.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Liam-R32 said:


> Good stuff! I know engine's can always been improved on with remaps. I can't understand why the DSG paddle shift wouldn't be the quickest change from factory for it to be improved on by 20+%. I must book the R32 in this year for a stage 1, was meaning to last year.


Yes the K04 TFSI Engines are very tuneable indeed, I have gained 50BHP and 90LB/FT of Torque up on standard with just a Revo Intake and GFB-DV+ Diverter Valve. Ofcourse I have gone through everything mechanically to ensure it is healthy.

If it was a Manual then the Torque would not have been as high as the standard clutch would have probably given in. The DSG however can take considerably more Torque by increasing the clamping pressures.

Stage 2+ which is what I will be aiming towards later this Year should be pretty epic!

As for the paddle shift, I suppose unlike when it is in Drive or Sport mode it already knows when it is going to change upto the next gear. In Manual mode it is waiting for your command.

Who are you thinking of using for the remap on the R32?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> Much better to be honest, The DSG Map does quite a few things....
> 
> Increases Shift Speed by 20-30%
> *Raises the Rev Limit*
> ...


mines mapped and never looks right going into the red before it changes. usually bottle it and change manually! xx


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

kingswood said:


> mines mapped and never looks right going into the red before it changes. usually bottle it and change manually! xx


Stock limit is set aroun 60?? not sure, It raises to about 7000RPM IIRC.


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Il be taking the trip to R-tech performance, had them set on my mind out of other companies after great reviews on R32oc, they do the remap and the throttle adjustment, the car can easily make you look a learner kangaroo jumping pulling out a junction! If i went stage2 after they do a launch control, not going down that route, although a fun qimmick im sure! Im tempted to get the air intake when i book up although i like everything looking standered, and just accept the lower bhp gains. I had the car have a full service and had the heldax box serviced aswell for peace of mind before remapping.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Love this car and great thread so im subscribed


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

bonelorry said:


> Stock limit is set aroun 60?? not sure, It raises to about 7000RPM IIRC.


redline is 6500, unsure what it is standard as got mine already mapped and if left to change in Sport it upshifts at 7000 :-/

i know there chain driven and its a strong engine but id be sick as a dog if it blew so change early.

i am a girl


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

bonelorry said:


> For those interested,
> 
> The Golf went into R-Tech this morning for a Custom Stage 1 Remap and DSG Remap.
> 
> ...


That's a mega result! A Map or even just basic breathing mods totally transform these engines, VAG really have churned out some awesome lumps in the last decade. This and the 5 pot that go in the Audi are incredible.

Such a nice car fella


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Car's looking GOOD. Fantastic job you've done. 

Those wheels really suit it, looks a very clean example, especially under those arches/brakes etc

I'm usually the same with being all OEM and purist, but I do like subtlety modified cars like yours, no crazy outrageous colours that stick out like a sore thumb, something that is subtle and quality looking without trying to be.

From a distance as well it would look like a standardish Mk6 Golf R as underneath there is a lot more than meets the eye.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Streeto said:


> Car's looking GOOD. Fantastic job you've done.
> 
> Those wheels really suit it, looks a very clean example, especially under those arches/brakes etc
> 
> ...


Thank you very much,

Exactly what I was aiming for on the car a very subtle but purposeful set-up, I too love OEM themed cars and in the past have aimed to keep everything that way. I also appreciate a well set-up and fast-road specced car, There is nothing on my car that screams out that it is modified, Nothing obvious.

Compared to a standard car though the way it now drives is like night and day!


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Stunning R mate love everything you have done with it keep up the good work.

Really need to get my act together and get mine sorted !

I'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate i'm in sheff too !


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

nickvw said:


> Stunning R mate love everything you have done with it keep up the good work.
> 
> Really need to get my act together and get mine sorted !
> 
> I'll keep my eyes peeled for you mate i'm in sheff too !


Thanks Nick, I live in Deepcar but commute into Sheffield most days for Work so I am usually floating about.

I will also keep my eyes peeled, Although generally only ever see stupidly modified MK3 Golfs with Banded Steels and Stretched Tyres which I wont even acknowledge


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

Any more plans Bone ? That output from R-Tech is awesome, never used them before but have heard nothing but praise for them.

I have been tempted since joining here of trading the R32 in, I really like the MK6 R, but there are other cars I like too such as the MK7 R M235i, RS3 and more, but the maintenance puts me off those the RS3 and some of the others.

Would you say the MK6 R would be a good upgrade over the MK5 R32 and is the map worth it on the 6R ? Could you push any further power ?

I've been put off a little on the MK7 R by the horror stories of their unreliability and how they look no different to other models in the range.


Will be lurking in the background of this thread for more updates.

Cheers

J


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely looking car, and great touches too! I prefer the original wheels mind you, but that's only because I dislike black wheels.

Love the OEM+ Look though.... I had mine remapped too (R36 Passat) and couldn't get over how much difference there was in the gearbox. It certainly woke it up quite a bit!


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Very nice work. I must admit, I am a fan of the Talladega's but it's nice to see that you are going with what the mods that you want. 

Sounds like a simple thing to do but you would be surprised how many owners are influenced heavily by what others think


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

bonelorry said:


> Thanks Nick, I live in Deepcar but commute into Sheffield most days for Work so I am usually floating about.
> 
> I will also keep my eyes peeled, Although generally only ever see stupidly modified MK3 Golfs with Banded Steels and Stretched Tyres which I wont even acknowledge


Not far away at all i'm in High Green !

My R32 is sorned at the moment so you wont see me in that but if some randomer in an Grey A4 avant or a silver ford Kuga waves at you it might be me :wave:

Im selling the Kuga at the moment so when thats gone i'll be moting and taxing the golf ready for summer !


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Jaffa91 said:


> Any more plans Bone ? That output from R-Tech is awesome, never used them before but have heard nothing but praise for them.
> 
> I have been tempted since joining here of trading the R32 in, I really like the MK6 R, but there are other cars I like too such as the MK7 R M235i, RS3 and more, but the maintenance puts me off those the RS3 and some of the others.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaffa,

It was my 4th Visit to R-Tech now on 4 different cars, I would not go anywhere else with a TFSI Engined car. Niki Gower really knows his stuff when it comes to these engines and the Software side of things.

I can't really comment on whether or not the MK6 R would be a worthwhile upgrade over a MK5 R32, Personally I am not a fan of Naturally Aspirated V6's and prefer a more efficient 2.0 Turbocharged 4 Cylinder such as the TFSI. However having driven R32's in the past yes it is certainly an improvement in terms of Performance, MPG, Cheaper Road Tax and don't kill me but the 6R looks so much more purposeful. I have always found the R32 a little bland looking hence why in the past I have always chosen Edition 30's.

Don't shout at me :thumb:

Yes a decent Stage 1 on a MK6 R is just how it should have left the factory, As a standard car they are 270BHP and 258LB/FT of Torque. I gained 50BHP and nearly 100LB/FT of Torque over stock.

As for pushing things further, Stage 1 is just the beginning. I am planning on going to Stage 2+ which requires a Full 3" Turbo Back Exhaust such as a Milltek, Uprated High Pressure Fuel Pump probably Loba Motorsport and an RS4 Fuel Return Valve.

As Stage 2+ this will be around the 370BHP & 380LB/FT of Torque mark, 4 Second 0-60mph and around 9 Second 0-100mph. No slouch! Still on the Stock K04 Turbo, Stock Injectors, Stock Engine Internals.

I decided against going for a MK7 Golf R because the market is saturated with them due to the Lease Brigade, See at-least 3 per day on my commute. Never seen another MK6 Golf R on my travels! I am sure the 7R is a capable car but I didn't want to sink £25k into a car that is bound to depreciate heavily once all the Leased cars come to the end of their 3 Year Deals. Most of them are base models too with Cloth interior, Manual Gearboxes and those awful 18" Cadiz wheels.



AJO said:


> Lovely looking car, and great touches too! I prefer the original wheels mind you, but that's only because I dislike black wheels.
> 
> Love the OEM+ Look though.... I had mine remapped too (R36 Passat) and couldn't get over how much difference there was in the gearbox. It certainly woke it up quite a bit!


Thanks, Yes the DSG map is a very worthwhile mod!



ahmed_b08 said:


> Very nice work. I must admit, I am a fan of the Talladega's but it's nice to see that you are going with what the mods that you want.
> 
> Sounds like a simple thing to do but you would be surprised how many owners are influenced heavily by what others think


Cheers, Yes as mentioned earlier I always usually go totally OEM and never change anything but on this car I wanted to do my own thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

Haha don't worry man I'm not one of these people who think the R32 is the best car in the world, like any car there are pro's and con's. I appreciate looked after VW's in general and the MK6 R has been on my sights a fair bit since owning my MK5.

I'l be honest i do get sick of the tax bill every year.

I've subbed to the thread a while back because I am keen to see where this goes and the route you are looking to take it sounds very impressive, I have no experience of the MK6 R on my travels I think i've only ever seen a few.

I know what you mean about the MK7 R, Although I have grown to like it, the amount of them I see on the roads is stupid, I see more MK7 R's than any other MK7 Range on the road.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

*24/1/17...*

Been a while since the last update, Had a mental Week on the car at the beginning of the Month but since then I have mainly been working and just enjoying everything that I have done the car.

Very happy with how the car now Looks, Drives, Performs and as a package is pretty hard to beat. Performance wise it is quick especially off the mark, Not quite as quick as my previous 315BHP ED30 once rolling but the way the 6R hooks up and just goes in any weather and with the combination of the DSG gearbox it has put a few smiles on my face coming home from work on late shifts last Week.

The Ride Height is pretty much perfect for me now the VWR Suspension has settled, Ride quality is massively improved over stock but body roll has been reduced. The Michelin PS4's are now bedded in and I have been unable to get a flicker from the TC light so they are certainly doing the trick, Even in damp/cold conditions.

Still too cold to get the Machine Polisher out at the moment but since the Sun was shining today I decided to give the car a bit of a detail and finally managed to get some decent pictures of it!

Spent around 6 Hours today, Hoovered the inside out and gave the car another going over with Poor Boys Black Hole and added another Layer of Collinites Wax for Winter Protection. Hope you all approve....





































[


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

Looking Awesome!


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Uff the 2nd picture in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Looking good and like the wheels


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Forgot to mention, There won't be any more updates on this one guys as I am going to be selling it very soon.

Thanks for all the posts everyone!

Cheers Simon


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Ha ha. You get through them quick buddy. 
Whats next then matey? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Any reason for the quick ownership / sale ?


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely car and a great read up on what you've done with it. Very nice! So whats next if this is for sale?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Having a break from Cars for a while, @Jaffa I average about 3-6 Months per car.

Look back through my old threads on here, I have done quite a few different cars over the past few Years. One reason I am not looking for a replacement and will be buying something to runabout in next.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Just to update, the Golf sold on Saturday. I now have a very tidy little Skoda Fabia VRS as a daily.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Lets see it then buddy.😉😉😉

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just noticed your other thread.😃

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Really smart combo with the colour and oem rims. As others have said, I also do prefer the original wheels in this case. In the past though I've owned a set of pro race 1.2 myself - nice and light.


----------

